# Γλώσσα, παιδεία και πολιτική



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2010)

Ένα συνοπτικό αλλά πλούσιο «λαθολόγιο» δημοσιεύει ο *Νίκος Κιάος* στη χθεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:
*Γλώσσα, παιδεία και πολιτική*
*Ακούμε στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση, σε πολλούς σταθμούς, εκπομπές ειδησεογραφικές και ενημερωτικές, καθώς και αναλύσεις, πολιτικές και οικονομικές και διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν είναι λίγες οι παρεκτροπές, ούτε λίγα τα λάθη στη γλώσσα.*

Τα λάθη είναι και εννοιολογικά και γραμματικά. Το φαινόμενο αυτό παρατηρείται σε μικρότερη έκταση και στα έντυπα, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά.​(ολόκληρο το άρθρο εδώ)

Ενδιαφέρον υλικό για συζήτηση δίνει, πιστεύω, και ο επίλογός του, στο άρθρο:
Ο κατάλογος, φυσικά, δεν τελειώνει. Εγινε ενδεικτική παράθεση ή κάποια σταχυολόγηση. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και χρειάζεται διόρθωση. Πρωτίστως απαιτείται βούληση τόσο από την Πολιτεία, η οποία μάλιστα έχει προσθέσει στο όνομα του υπουργείου Παιδείας και τη Διά Βίου Μάθηση, όσο και από φορείς σχετικούς με τους δημοσιογράφους και την ενημέρωση, όπως η ΕΣΗΕΑ και το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης. Εννοείται ότι η διόρθωση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη λογοκρισία και την επέμβαση στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης. Είναι κάποιοι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες και κατά πόσον τηρούνται ή εφαρμόζονται είναι τελικώς πρόβλημα παιδείας και πολιτισμού. ​


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2010)

Είχα σκοπό να το σχολιάσω στο ιστολόγιό μου αλλά προς το παρόν δεν το έκανα. Πάντως, μερικά από αυτά που επικρίνει είναι καθιερωμένα, ενώ το "χαίρομαι ότι" είναι ο λόγιος τύπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2010)

Ελπίζω να πρόσεξες τα (σκόπιμα) εισαγωγικά μου στο «λαθολόγιο». Κι εμένα, ορισμένες παρατηρήσεις μού φάνηκαν υπερβολικές και δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το πνεύμα και τις προτάσεις του επιλόγου.


----------



## anef (Feb 19, 2010)

Μόλις διάβασα όλο το άρθρο και θάμαξα! Ενώ λοιπόν ο κ. Κιάος μας λέει πως υπερασπίζεται τον πλούτο της γλώσσας, μας ζητά μετά να ποινικοποιήσουμε τη χρήση όσων νέων λέξεων δεν του αρέσουν και τη χρήση των μεταφορών. Ας προτείνει ο κ. Κιάος στην Πολιτεία που θα κυνηγάει όλους τους παραβάτες να χρησιμοποιεί και ειδικά εκπαιδευμένα σκυλιά, γιατί ως γνωστόν κυνηγώ = οδηγώ σκυλιά.


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2010)

Αυτός ο άτιμος ενεστώτας «συνδράμω» φαίνεται πως καλύπτει αληθινή ανάγκη έκφρασης και πιθανόν σιγά σιγά να επικρατήσει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Αντιγράφω εδώ το σύνολο του άρθρου, για να μπορούμε να παραθέτουμε χωρίς να πηγαινοερχόμαστε.

*Γλώσσα, παιδεία και πολιτική*

Του ΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΙΑΟΥ 

Ακούμε στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση, σε πολλούς σταθμούς, εκπομπές ειδησεογραφικές και ενημερωτικές, καθώς και αναλύσεις, πολιτικές και οικονομικές και διαπιστώνουμε ότι δεν είναι λίγες οι παρεκτροπές, ούτε λίγα τα λάθη στη γλώσσα. 

Τα λάθη είναι και εννοιολογικά και γραμματικά. Το φαινόμενο αυτό παρατηρείται σε μικρότερη έκταση και στα έντυπα, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά. 

Εκ πρώτης όψεως θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι η παρατήρηση αυτή φανερώνει γκρίνια ή είναι εκζήτηση και ότι αποτελεί πολυτέλεια μέσα στα τόσα προβλήματα, τα σοβαρά, που αντιμετωπίζουμε ο κόσμος και ο τόπος. Κι όμως τα λάθη και οι παρεκτροπές της γλώσσας μπορούν να αλλοιώσουν και το περιεχόμενο, μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σύγχυση, καθώς δεν αποδίδονται με ακρίβεια οι έννοιες και, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, χάνεται ο πλούτος της γλώσσας. 

Μια πρόχειρη και εύκολη εκτίμηση είναι, να αποδοθούν οι παρεκτροπές και τα λάθη στην προχειρότητα και στη βιασύνη. Με μια άλλη ματιά όμως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αποκαλύπτεται πολλές φορές ίσως έλλειψη γνώσεων και πλημμελής μόρφωση. Κι ακόμη ότι η συνήθεια και η επανάληψη μπορούν να επιφέρουν βλάβες, ενδεχομένως ανήκεστες στη γλώσσα και στις έννοιες. 

Το πρόβλημα έχει, βεβαίως, και την πολιτική του διάσταση και την πολιτιστική πλευρά του καθώς έχει να κάνει με την παιδεία και με τον ρόλο που παίζουν (και έχουν) τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης ευρύτερα στον τομέα της παιδείας και στη διαμόρφωση της κοινής γνώμης. 

Ακούμε συνεχώς και διαβάζουμε πολλές φορές για τις _*πολιτικές*_ της κυβέρνησης ή για τις _*πολιτικές στην οικονομία*_ ειδικότερα. Μα η κυβέρνηση έχει (ή οφείλει να έχει ή υποτίθεται ότι έχει) μια πολιτική γενικώς και εξειδικεύεται αυτή η πολιτική σε επιμέρους τομείς• δεν μπορεί να είναι πολλές οι πολιτικές. Η πολιτική είτε της κυβέρνησης είτε των κομμάτων έχει μορφές σε επιμέρους τομείς και μέσω αυτών των μορφών μπορεί να εκφραστεί στον πληθυντικό. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις _*πρακτικές*_ ή τις _*συμπεριφορές*_ ή τις _*λογικές*_, που ακούμε να χρησιμοποιούνται: μία είναι η πρακτική, η συμπεριφορά, η λογική με τις μορφές που μπορεί να πάρει σε τομείς ή με τρόπους. 

Λέγεται ή γράφεται _*η φιλοσοφία*_ για μέτρα που εξαγγέλλονται ή για νομοσχέδια, ακόμα και για το ποδόσφαιρο ή για τον προπονητή μιας ομάδας. Και εννοείται, μάλλον, η λογική των μέτρων κ.λπ. ή το σύστημα του προπονητή. Μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί τον Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ στον πάγκο ομάδας ποδοσφαίρου ή μπάσκετ; 

Συχνά ακούμε και διαβάζουμε π.χ. για 100 περίπου γραμμάρια, για 30 περίπου βαθμούς, για 200 περίπου άτομα, για 15 περίπου ημέρες. Το _*περίπου*_, βεβαίως, ανταποκρίνεται στους αριθμούς που χρησιμοποιούνται και όχι στα γραμμάρια κ.λπ., όπως λανθασμένα γράφεται ή λέγεται διότι δεν υπάρχουν περίπου γραμμάρια, περίπου βαθμοί, περίπου άτομα... 

Σε έναν ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα δεν είναι δυνατόν να βρισκόμαστε π.χ. στο 24ο με 25ο λεπτό, όπως μεταδίδεται, αλλά πολύ απλά είμαστε στο 25ο λεπτό. Δεν λέει κανείς από το 0 στο πρώτο λεπτό, ούτε ποτέ λέει κανείς στο 2000 με 2001 έτος. Είναι το πρώτο λεπτό και το 2001, αντιστοίχως. 

Ούτε στέκει στα μαθηματικά το 0%, διότι το 0 είναι απόλυτο και όταν το λες ή το γράφεις 0% είναι διαίρεση του 0 με το 100. 

Μια άλλη έκφραση, δημοφιλής κυρίως σε αθλητικές εκπομπές, είναι το _*δεν έχει (ή έχει) ψυχολογία*_ και αναφέρεται σε ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα που έχει πεσμένο (ή ανεβασμένο) ηθικό. Η ψυχολογία, δηλαδή η επιστήμη, αντικαθιστά, πάντως, με άνεση την κατάσταση. 

Συχνά ακούμε ότι _*κυριολεκτικά*_ μας ξεζούμισαν, ότι _*κυριολεκτικά*_ μας πέθαναν, ότι _*κυριολεκτικά*_ τον εξόντωσε στη δουλειά. Προφανώς, δεν ανακοινώνεται κανένα έγκλημα, απλώς η έμφαση που θέλουν να δώσουν οδηγεί στην υπερβολή και, τελικώς, στην αστειότητα. 

Όταν μας λένε, γραπτώς ή προφορικώς, ότι _*συνευρέθησαν*_ στο ίδιο τραπέζι κάποιοι, θέλουν βεβαίως να πουν ότι βρέθηκαν και έφαγαν μαζί αυτοί στους οποίους αναφέρονται και όχι ότι έκαναν έρωτα στο τραπέζι! 

Επίσης συχνά ακούμε και διαβάζουμε για _*κοινή συνισταμένη*_ μεταξύ της πολιτικής του ενός και του άλλου προσώπου, για τις προσπάθειες διαφόρων, για τις τάσεις κ.λπ. Η συνισταμένη είναι, στα μαθηματικά, το άθροισμα δύο ή περισσοτέρων ανυσμάτων και αφ’ εαυτής είναι κοινή στα ανύσματα. Περιττεύει ο προσδιορισμός _*κοινή*_, γι’ αυτό και είναι λάθος. Μπορεί όμως να υπάρχει _*κοινή συνιστώσα*_ δύο μεγεθών, αλλά όχι _*συνισταμένη*_. 

Το _*απόψε το βράδυ*_, που ακούμε, θέλει να πει πολύ απλά απόψε, δηλαδή σήμερα το βράδυ. Το _*απόψε*_ εμπεριέχεται στο βράδυ κι αυτό που λέγεται είναι πλεονασμός. 

Χρησιμοποιείται συχνά η λέξη _*τραπεζίτης*_ και με τον όρο αυτό γίνεται αναφορά στον επικεφαλής μιας τράπεζας, π.χ. διοικητής ή πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. της τράπεζας. Ο τραπεζίτης όμως είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης της τράπεζας, ο οποίος μπορεί να μην είναι και διοικητής. Ο τελευταίος διορίζεται ή εκλέγεται και, συνήθως, δεν είναι και ιδιοκτήτης. 

Το _*τηλεφώνημα*_ έχει εξαφανιστεί μάλλον από την καθημερινή χρήση και έκφραση της γλώσσας. Ακούμε και λέμε συχνά _*κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο*_ ή _*πήρε τηλέφωνο*_, ενώ φυσικά το τηλέφωνο είναι η συσκευή, την οποία ούτε κάνουμε ούτε παίρνουμε. 

Όλο και συχνότερα ακούμε και διαβάζουμε για τα _*κόστη*_. Μα το _*κόστος*_ δεν έχει πληθυντικό και ο ενικός, _*το κόστος*_, αναφέρεται παντού και καλύπτει όλα τα πράγματα, από ένα έως πολλά, π.χ. το προϊόν, τα προϊόντα. 

Φαίνεται ότι ένα νέο ρήμα έχει κατασκευαστεί στη γλώσσα, το _*συνδράμω*_. Είναι γνωστό ότι το _*συνέδραμον*_ ή _*συνέδραμα*_ είναι ο αόριστος του _*συντρέχω*_. Κι, όμως, χρησιμοποιείται συχνά και ως ενεστώς (δυστυχώς ακούστηκε και από αρχαιολόγο στο ραδιόφωνο). 

Ταλαιπωρούνται ορισμένα ρήματα, όπως το _*ανάγω*_, _*κατάγω*_, _*υπάγω*_ κ.λπ., καθώς ακούμε τον παρακείμενό τους να τον λένε _*έχω ανάγει*_, _*έχω κατάγει*_, _*έχω υπάγει*_ αντί του _*έχω αναγάγει*_, _*καταγάγει*_, _*υπαγάγει*_ κ.λπ. 

Και, πάντως, είναι αντιαισθητικό να λες _*θα υπάρξει συνάντηση*_, αντί του απλού και ωραίου _*θα συναντηθούν*_... 

Ο πρωθυπουργός συχνά μας λέει στις ομιλίες του _*χαίρομαι ότι*_ και _*λυπούμαι ότι*_, όπως το ίδιο έκανε και ο αείμνηστος πατέρας του. Αλλά τα ρήματα αυτά δεν συντάσσονται με τον σύνδεσμο _*ότι*_. Μήπως είναι μετάφραση, π.χ. από τα αγγλικά, αυτό που χρησιμοποιεί ο πρωθυπουργός; 

Ακούγοντας το _*ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας*_ ή _*ανεξαρτήτου*_ με γενική θηλυκού μάλλον ανατριχίλα αισθανόμαστε. Θέλουν αυτοί που το λένε να αποφύγουν το _*ανεξαρτήτως*_, που είναι καθαρεύουσα και κάνουν λάθος, που δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί με τίποτα. 

Ακούμε επίσης συχνά να αναφέρονται στην _*πλατεία Βάθη*_, που είναι λάθος, διότι η περιοχή είναι _*Βάθη*_ και η γενική είναι _*της Βάθης*_. Δεν πήρε το όνομα η πλατεία από κανέναν Βάθη, άνδρα.

Συνεχίζοντας την παράθεση παρεκτροπών και λαθών μπορούμε να αναφερθούμε στις γενικές που ακούγονται, _*της Ατλάντα*_, _*της Σαχάρα*_, _*του Μέξικο*_, ενώ οι ονομασίες αυτές (κι άλλες) κλίνονται στην ελληνική γλώσσα και είναι _*της Ατλάντας*_, _*της Σαχάρας*_, _*του Μεξικού*_. 

Ο κατάλογος, φυσικά, δεν τελειώνει. Έγινε ενδεικτική παράθεση ή κάποια σταχυολόγηση. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει και χρειάζεται διόρθωση. Πρωτίστως απαιτείται βούληση τόσο από την Πολιτεία, η οποία μάλιστα έχει προσθέσει στο όνομα του υπουργείου Παιδείας και τη Διά Βίου Μάθηση, όσο και από φορείς σχετικούς με τους δημοσιογράφους και την ενημέρωση, όπως η ΕΣΗΕΑ και το Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Ραδιοτηλεόρασης. Εννοείται ότι η διόρθωση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τη λογοκρισία και την επέμβαση στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης. Είναι κάποιοι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες και κατά πόσον τηρούνται ή εφαρμόζονται είναι τελικώς πρόβλημα παιδείας και πολιτισμού. ​


----------



## Earion (Feb 19, 2010)

Αφήστε με να πανηγυρίσω με δυνατές κραυγές για το *Πλατεία Βάθης*. Επιτέλους!
Εδώ μέχρι και ο Οργανισμός Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών έβαλε στις πινακίδες των λεωφορείων "Πλατεία *Βάθη*". Μπρρρ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Earion said:


> Αφήστε με να πανηγυρίσω με δυνατές κραυγές για το *Πλατεία Βάθης*. Επιτέλους!
> Εδώ μέχρι και ο Οργανισμός Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών έβαλε στις πινακίδες των λεωφορείων "Πλατεία *Βάθη*". Μπρρρ!



Να πας να πανηγυρίσεις στο σωστό νήμα:
Μουσικοί δρόμοι και πλατείες (όπως η πλατεία Βάθης)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Earion said:


> Αφήστε με να πανηγυρίσω με δυνατές κραυγές για το *Πλατεία Βάθης*. Επιτέλους!
> Εδώ μέχρι και ο Οργανισμός Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών έβαλε στις πινακίδες των λεωφορείων "Πλατεία *Βάθη*". Μπρρρ!



Αυτή ήταν και η μόνη σωστή παρατήρηση κατά τη γνώμη μου. Όλα τα άλλα, ειδικά αυτά που αφορούν τα _περίπου_, _απόψε το βράδυ_, _κυριολεκτικά _ εγώ τα θεωρώ μαργαριτάρια του συντάκτη. Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος ένα πράγμα...


----------



## anef (Feb 19, 2010)

> Εκ πρώτης όψεως θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι η παρατήρηση αυτή φανερώνει γκρίνια ή είναι εκζήτηση και ότι αποτελεί πολυτέλεια μέσα στα τόσα προβλήματα, τα σοβαρά, που αντιμετωπίζουμε ο κόσμος και ο τόπος. Κι όμως τα λάθη και οι παρεκτροπές της γλώσσας μπορούν να αλλοιώσουν και το περιεχόμενο, μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σύγχυση, καθώς δεν αποδίδονται με ακρίβεια οι έννοιες και, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, χάνεται ο πλούτος της γλώσσας.
> 
> Μια πρόχειρη και εύκολη εκτίμηση είναι, να αποδοθούν οι παρεκτροπές και τα λάθη στην προχειρότητα και στη βιασύνη. Με μια άλλη ματιά όμως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αποκαλύπτεται πολλές φορές ίσως έλλειψη γνώσεων και πλημμελής μόρφωση. Κι ακόμη ότι η συνήθεια και η επανάληψη μπορούν να επιφέρουν βλάβες, ενδεχομένως ανήκεστες στη γλώσσα και στις έννοιες.



Στην πρώτη παράγραφο ο συντάκτης μάς λέει πως τα λάθη και οι παρεκτροπές (!) μπορούν να αλλοιώσουν το περιεχόμενο και να προκαλέσουν σύγχυση. Εγώ όμως, εκτός ίσως απ' τον _τραπεζίτη _που όντως, χωρίς συμφραζόμενα μπορεί να προκαλέσει σύγχυση, δεν βλέπω άλλη τέτοια περίπτωση. Υπάρχει κανένας χρήστης της ελληνικής που πραγματικά σκοντάφτει στις _πολιτικές _και τις _συμπεριφορές _και τις _λογικές _και δεν προχωράει παρακάτω γιατί δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει τις έννοιες αυτές σε πληθυντικό αριθμό; Ή που σκανδαλίζεται από τις ερωτικές φαντασιώσεις που του προκαλεί η «συνεύρεση στο ίδιο τραπέζι Μέρκελ - Παπανδρέου»; Ας τις αφήσουμε λοιπόν τις φτηνές δικαιολογίες, κι ας προχωρήσουμε στο ψητό. 

Δείχνουν αυτές οι παρεκτροπές έλλειψη γνώσεων και παιδείας. Ας δεχτούμε λοιπόν ότι αν πούμε «απόψε το βράδυ άκουσα τον Παπανδρέου να ανακοινώνει τις πολιτικές του κι έχω μια ψυχολογία χάλια» είμαστε αμόρφωτοι. Από πού όμως βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι η παιδεία μας ή η μόρφωσή μας θα βελτιωθούν αν ακολουθήσουμε τις οδηγίες αυτές; Ποια επιστήμη το λέει αυτό; Η ανωτάτη δημοσιογραφική; Εκτός και αν αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι να _φαινόμαστε _μορφωμένοι και να _δείχνουμε _στους άλλους ότι είμαστε μορφωμένοι μέσω της γλώσσας που χρησιμοποιούμε. Αυτό, ναι, μπορεί να γίνει, και γίνεται ήδη.

Για τις βλάβες που μπορεί να προκληθούν στη γλώσσα που μάλιστα είναι και ανήκεστες, τι να πει κανείς; Δεν ξέρω σε ποιον γλωσσολόγο να πρωτοπαραπέμψω, αλλά όλα αυτά που περιγράφονται στο άρθρο είναι απλά αλλαγές στη γλώσσα, έτσι αλλάζουν οι γλώσσες, έτσι ζουν εντέλει, αλλιώς θα πέθαιναν (μπαρδόν και για τη μεταφορά). Το πιο εξωφρενικό όμως είναι πως ο συντάκτης θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και ανήκεστες βλάβες στις έννοιες («αλλοιώνουν το περιεχόμενο» που έλεγε και πιο πάνω). Δηλαδή μπορεί οι Έλληνες κάποια στιγμή να μην μπορούν να καταλάβουν την έννοια της φιλοσοφίας ή της συνισταμένης, γιατί η ελληνική γλώσσα χρησιμοποιεί τις συγκεκριμένες μεταφορές. «Κυριολεκτικά» μας «ταπώσατε» κύριε Κιάο μας (τα εισαγωγικά αφιερωμένα στον Τιπούκειτο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2010)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν παίρνω μεγάλη σύγχιση με παρόμοια κείμενα όταν, λόγου χάριν, προέρχονται από ιδιώτες που γράφουν αγανακτισμένοι σε εφημερίδες ή από δημοσιογράφους που καταθέτουν την πρόχειρη αρμαθιά με τα λαθάκια και τις λαθάρες που τους ενοχλούν. Πρόσφατα είχαμε δει και τα μαργαριτάρια της Έλενας Ακρίτα.

Χρήσιμα είναι, για να ξέρουμε ποια πράγματα ενοχλούν τους άλλους. Π.χ. πρώτη φορά βλέπω κάποιον να γράφει «Ούτε στέκει στα μαθηματικά το 0%, διότι το 0 είναι απόλυτο και όταν το λες ή το γράφεις 0% είναι διαίρεση του 0 με το 100». Δηλαδή, αν αρχίσουν να μας δανείζουν οι ξένοι με επιτόκιο 0%, να το αρνηθούμε μήπως και δεν μπορέσει το 0 να διαιρεθεί με το 100; Τι έχει να πει ο κύριος Παπακωνσταντίνου;

Ταυτόχρονα αντιλαμβανόμαστε πόσο διαδεδομένα είναι κάποια πράγματα που δεν τα λέμε εμείς: 25.000 «απόψε το βράδυ»! Αρχίζεις να ψάχνεσαι. Ρε, μήπως το λέω κι εγώ και δεν το ’χω καταλάβει;

Ένα άλλο γνώρισμα αυτών των πρόχειρων συλλογών είναι το τουρλού-τουρλού (συνήθως αποκαλείται «σταχυολόγηση»): από λάθη των παιδιών του δημοτικού μέχρι σπάνια λάθη (του είδους που εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις απαντήσει ποτέ στη ζωή σου), αλλά και άλλα τόσο συνηθισμένα που έχουν γίνει ο κανόνας και έχουν παραγκωνίσει το σωστό. Δεν έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι το _συνδράμω_ έχει πια γίνει λήμμα στα καινούργια λεξικά. Τις «πολιτικές», τουλάχιστον 50 χρόνια πρέπει να τις ακούει ο καλός δημοσιογράφος, ακόμα να τις συνηθίσει; (Στα λεξικά, πάντως, έχουν μπει.)

Τέλος, κι εμένα όπως κι εσάς τα ίδια πράγματα με ενοχλούν: αυτό με τη μόρφωση και το άλλο με την ανήκεστη βλάβη. Εμείς οι παλιότεροι έχουμε πάθει την εξής ζημιά: όταν αρχίσαμε να διαβάζουμε εφημερίδα, αυτές μόνο υπήρχαν, τα βιβλία, τα περιοδικά, η Διάπλασις των Παίδων και ο Μικρός Ήρωας. Διαβάζαμε λοιπόν τα μεγάλα ονόματα της δημοσιογραφίας και χαιρόμασταν ελληνικά. Ήρθαν τώρα στα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης τόσες ραγδαίες αλλαγές στο γλωσσικό, έχουμε από την άλλη εκατονταπλάσιους ανθρώπους να γράφουν για τα ΜΜΕ και όλους εμάς που φλυαρούμε σε μπλογκ και σε φόρουμ. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οι λιγότερο ανεκτικοί να νιώθουμε ότι από εκεί που ακούγαμε το ωραίο σόλο βιολί, μας περιβάλλει τώρα μια ορχήστρα όπου ο καθένας παίζει ό,τι του κατέβει και επικρατεί κακοφωνία, οπότε λέμε: «Πάει, χάλασε η μουσική!». Σιγά μη χαλάσει η μουσική.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 20, 2010)

> «Ούτε στέκει στα μαθηματικά το 0%, διότι το 0 είναι απόλυτο και όταν το λες ή το γράφεις 0% είναι διαίρεση του 0 με το 100».



Δεν κατάλαβα. Η διαίρεση του 0 με το 100 δεν ορίζεται;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2010)

Από τα μαθηματικά της Α' Γυμνασίου: κλάσμα τύπου α/0 δεν υπάρχει γιατί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αριθμός που πολλαπλασιαζόμενος με το μηδέν να δίνει α, πράξη αδύνατη. Όμως το κλάσμα 0/α υπάρχει και έχει αποτέλεσμα 0, γιατί 0χα=0. Άρα 0/100=0. Μάλλον έχει μπερδέψει αριθμητή με παρανομαστή ο Κιάος...Επίσης, το 0/0 επαληθεύεται από κάθε αριθμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2010)

Πολλές από τις ενστάσεις που διατυπώθηκαν εδώ με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο σε μεγάλο ποσοστό, γι' αυτό και αρχικά δημοσίευσα μόνο την παραπομπή στο άρθρο. Όμως έκανα λάθος αφού αποδείχτηκε ότι υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον για συζήτηση.

Επί της ουσίας θα επαναλάβω μόνο κάτι που έχω ξαναπει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν· τώρα, με αφορμή το «συνδράμω». Ο nickel έγραψε, σωστά, ότι είναι πια λήμμα των λεξικών. Όμως δεν αρκεί να βρίσκονται οι αλλαγές, οι εξελίξεις στα λεξικά και στις γραμματικές· χρειάζεται και η Δια Βίου Μάθηση (που γράφει ο Ν. Κιάος, λησμονώντας ίσως προς στιγμή ότι πρώτα στέλνουμε εκεί τον εαυτό μας ). Και αυτό δεν γίνεται (κατά πώς φαίνεται) μόνο με την επιστημονική ολοκλήρωση μιας εργασίας σε γλωσσικά θέματα, αλλά χρειάζεται (για να βλογήσω και τα γένια μας) ένας πιο ενεργητικός τρόπος συμμετοχής, και συζήτησης, και ενημέρωσης, από το πιο άμεσο σήμερα μέσο επικοινωνίας, το Διαδίκτυο.

Με όλα τα προβλήματά του:


nickel said:


> Ταυτόχρονα αντιλαμβανόμαστε πόσο διαδεδομένα είναι κάποια πράγματα που δεν τα λέμε εμείς: 25.000 «απόψε το βράδυ»! Αρχίζεις να ψάχνεσαι. Ρε, μήπως το λέω κι εγώ και δεν το ’χω καταλάβει;


Και πού να δεις που προσπαθούσα χτες να καταλάβω τι στην ευχή είναι αυτή η περίεργη ανύπαρκτη ουσία  με κοντά 18.000 γκουγκλιές παγκοσμίως!


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 20, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Από τα μαθηματικά της Α' Γυμνασίου: κλάσμα τύπου α/0 δεν υπάρχει γιατί θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει αριθμός που πολλαπλασιαζόμενος με το μηδέν να δίνει α, πράξη αδύνατη. Όμως το κλάσμα 0/α υπάρχει και έχει αποτέλεσμα 0, γιατί 0χα=0. Άρα 0/100=0. Μάλλον έχει μπερδέψει αριθμητή με παρανομαστή ο Κιάος...Επίσης, το 0/0 επαληθεύεται από κάθε αριθμό.



Elsa, τα σχετικά με α/0 και 0/0 που γράφεις δεν είναι σωστά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το 0/100 προφανώς και κάνει μηδέν. Ξαναγράφω τώρα επειδή φαίνεται πως ο σαρκασμός μου δεν ήταν ολοφάνερος.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2010)

agezerlis said:


> Elsa, τα σχετικά με α/0 και 0/0 που γράφεις δεν είναι σωστά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το 0/100 προφανώς και κάνει μηδέν. Ξαναγράφω τώρα επειδή φαίνεται πως ο σαρκασμός μου δεν ήταν ολοφάνερος.


Σωστά δεν ξέρω αν είναι (και πώς είναι δηλαδή; ), πάντως έτσι τα μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο Γυμνάσιο...


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 20, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Σωστά δεν ξέρω αν είναι (και πώς είναι δηλαδή; ), πάντως έτσι τα μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στο Γυμνάσιο...



Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι όταν αναφέρθηκες στο Γυμνάσιο το εννοούσες κυριολεκτικά. Για το Γυμνάσιο σωστά είναι: δεν ξέρουν τα παιδιά για το άπειρο, για όρια κ.λπ., οπότε τα όσα γράφεις τουλάχιστον αποτελούν μία απάντηση στις ερωτήσεις τους. Έστω κι έτσι, όπως γράφεις, και τα παιδιά του Γυμνασίου ξέρουν ότι 0/100 κάνει 0.


----------



## anef (Feb 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ομολογώ ότι δεν παίρνω μεγάλη σύγχιση με παρόμοια κείμενα όταν, λόγου χάριν, προέρχονται από ιδιώτες που γράφουν αγανακτισμένοι σε εφημερίδες ή από δημοσιογράφους που καταθέτουν την πρόχειρη αρμαθιά με τα λαθάκια και τις λαθάρες που τους ενοχλούν. Πρόσφατα είχαμε δει και τα μαργαριτάρια της Έλενας Ακρίτα.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Οι λόγοι που προσωπικά εκνευρίστηκα περισσότερο με το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο είναι δύο: 
1. Βλέπω πως οι λίστες αρχίζουν να περιλαμβάνουν πια κοινές, κοινότατες γλωσσικές χρήσεις (όχι μόνο αυτά που θεωρούνται επισήμως λάθη από τις γραμματικές). Πίστευα πως δεν χρειάζεται να' σαι γλωσσολόγος για να καταλάβεις πως αν δεν πρέπει να λέμε _η ψυχολογία μου είναι καλή_ ή _η φιλοσοφία αυτού του έργου _κλπ., τότε δεν πρέπει να μιλάμε επίσης και για _χημεία ανάμεσα σε δυο ανθρώπους_, για _φιλολογία περί μέτρων_, για _γεωγραφία σωμάτων_, για την _αρχιτεκτονική ενός ποιήματος _κλπ., για να περιοριστώ σε παρόμοια παραδείγματα. Αυτοί οι παραλογισμοί, αυτή η προσπάθεια να καθαριστεί η γλώσσα από τον ίδιο της τον εαυτό, είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα ήταν πράγματα φανερά σε κάθε ομιλητή της γλώσσας, αλλά προφανώς δεν είναι έτσι. 

2. Δεν υποστηρίζω πως για να γράψει κανείς ένα άρθρο πρέπει ντε και καλά να είναι ειδικός επιστήμονας. Κανένα πρόβλημα λοιπόν με τον δημοσιογράφο που θα μου πει τι τον ενοχλεί στη γλώσσα ή οπουδήποτε αλλού. Όταν όμως πάει να προτείνει μέτρα ή να μου εξηγήσει γλωσσικά φαινόμενα, εκεί περιμένω να έχει μια ιδέα και να μην γράφει ό,τι του κατέβει. Θα πρότεινε ποτέ συγκεκριμένα οικονομικά μέτρα στην κυβέρνηση αν δεν είχε μια τριβή με το θέμα;


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2010)

Ανακεφαλαίωση περί του αν το ρήμα «συνδράμω» έχει ενεστώτα:

Από το #6 (γνώμη Νίκου Κιάου):Φαίνεται ότι ένα νέο ρήμα έχει κατασκευαστεί στη γλώσσα, το _συνδράμω_. Είναι γνωστό ότι το _συνέδραμον _ή _συνέδραμα_ είναι ο αόριστος του _συντρέχω_. Κι, όμως, χρησιμοποιείται συχνά και ως ενεστώς (δυστυχώς ακούστηκε και από αρχαιολόγο στο ραδιόφωνο).​
Από το #11 (παρατήρηση Nickel):Ένα άλλο γνώρισμα αυτών των πρόχειρων συλλογών είναι το τουρλού-τουρλού (συνήθως αποκαλείται «σταχυολόγηση»): από λάθη των παιδιών του δημοτικού μέχρι σπάνια λάθη (του είδους που εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις απαντήσει ποτέ στη ζωή σου), αλλά και άλλα τόσο συνηθισμένα που έχουν γίνει ο κανόνας και έχουν παραγκωνίσει το σωστό. Δεν έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι ότι το _συνδράμω _έχει πια γίνει λήμμα στα καινούργια λεξικά.​
Νέοτερη συμβολή:
Από το περιοδικό _Κρητικό Πανόραμα_, τεύχος 37 (Ιούνιος-Αύγουστος 2010), σ. 25:

*ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ*

Νίκος Γ. Κοντοσόπουλος
Πρώην διευθυντής του Κέντρου Μελέτης των Νεοελληνικών Διαλέκτων (Ακαδημία Αθηνών)

*Ξεχωριστά ρήματα*

Στο προηγούμενο τεύχος του _Κρητικού Πανοράματος_ μιλήσαμε για το ρήμα _βουηθώ_, κρητική εκφορά του κοινού _βοηθάω_, —ώ. Το ρήμα αυτό έχει και δύο συνώνυμα στην Κρήτη, το *συντράμω *και το _αϊδάρω _(από το βενετσιάνικο aidar, ιταλικά aintare).

Και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα με προηγούμενο το μόριο _θα _ή _να _και ως τύπος προστακτικής δευτέρου ή πληθυντικού προσώπου. Το _συντράμω _δέχεται την αντωνυμία-αντικείμενό του σε πτώση γενική· ο τύπος προστακτικής και των δύο αυτών ρημάτων τη δέχεται σε πτώση αιτιατική. 

Παραδείγματα:
Να ’ρθεις θέλει, Μαριώ, να μου *συντράμεις *στο μαζωχτό ταχιά; (=Θα ’ρθεις, Μαριώ, να με βοηθήσεις αύριο να μαζέψομε τις ελιές;)​
Στίχοι ριζίτικων τραγουδιών:
*Συντράμετέ *με, φίλοι μου, κι εσείς γι-εδικοί μου, / να το συγκλίνω το δεντρό ...
Αϊδάρετέ με τ’ ορφανό να χτίσω μοναστήρι ...​​


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Τα κρητικά τριβιδάκια είναι τα καλύτερα:

Τ’ αγαπημένα αντρόυνα πηγαίνανε μαζί στα φουρνόξυλα κι εσύντραμε ο γεις του αλλού.
http://www.patris.gr/articles/171663?PHPSESSID=2tvr280qin0s4olhf5p0m10q50

Σύντραμέ μου, μωρή Κατινιώ, να πλύνομε τσοι βρούβες, γιατί άρχισε να ντοντινιάζει το νερό.
(Πρόσθεσα τόνο, κόμματα.)
Από Κρητικό γλωσσάρι
Ο συντάκτης του ονομάζεται Μπαμπιονιτάκης — και όχι Μπαμπινιωτάκης.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 5, 2010)

Πόσοι από εμάς λέμε θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο; Ας σηκώσουμε το χέρι! Προσοχή, σας βλέπω... 

Ούτε η φιλοσοφία και η ψυχολογία στο ποδόσφαιρο με ενοχλούν προσωπικά... 

Κάποια άλλα που γράφει, ναι, καθώς επίσης και πολλά περισσότερα που δεν αναφέρει το άρθρο. 

Όταν προσπαθούμε να το παίξουμε παντογνώστες και πολιτικώς ορθοί καταλήγουμε στη λοιδορία, την ειρωνεία και σε τέτοια κείμενα... λέω εγώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αντιγράφω εδώ το σύνολο του άρθρου, για να μπορούμε να παραθέτουμε χωρίς να πηγαινοερχόμαστε.[...]
> Ακούγοντας το _*ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας*_ ή _*ανεξαρτήτου*_ με γενική θηλυκού μάλλον ανατριχίλα αισθανόμαστε. Θέλουν αυτοί που το λένε να αποφύγουν το _*ανεξαρτήτως*_, που είναι καθαρεύουσα και κάνουν λάθος, που δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί με τίποτα.
> [...]​


​Ότι στην Cosmote θεωρούν περιττό να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις υπηρεσίες ενός επιμελητή για τα κείμενα, διαφημιστικά ή μη, που βγαίνουν προς τα έξω το έχουμε διαπιστώσει σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις, όπως το "Ο λογαριασμός εξοφλείτε" στην πίσω σελίδα των λογαριασμών που μας στέλνουν. Χθες άκουσα σε μια διαφήμισή της στο ραδιόφωνο ένα «ασχέτου ηλικίας» (ή κάποιο άλλο άσχετο, τέλος πάντων, δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν ηλικία ή διαμονή ή φύλο).

​


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...*Ξεχωριστά ρήματα*
> 
> Στο προηγούμενο τεύχος του _Κρητικού Πανοράματος_ μιλήσαμε για το ρήμα _βουηθώ_, κρητική εκφορά του κοινού _βοηθάω_, —ώ. Το ρήμα αυτό έχει και δύο συνώνυμα στην Κρήτη, το *συντράμω *και το _αϊδάρω _(από το βενετσιάνικο aidar, ιταλικά aintare).
> 
> ...


Α δε _συντράμεις _μια ολιά κι εσύ, μην ανιμένεις / να σωπατίσει ο Θεός το δρόμο που διαβαίνεις = Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει
α = αν, σωπατίζω = ισιώνω, ισοπεδώνω[SUP]1[/SUP] (σώπατο = ίσωμα, πεδιάδα, ισοπεδωμένο)

Μισοδουλειές του ποδαριού στο σπίτι μας θα κάμεις
τση μάνας το νοικοκυριό εσύ θα το _συντράμεις_
www.patris.gr/print/109919/57087?PHPSESSID=


_*αδιέρνω *_και _*αϊδέρνω *_ή _*αδιάρω *_και _*αϊδάρω *_= συμπαρίσταμαι σε κάποιον, τον ενισχύω, τον βοηθώ. «_Άδιαρέ _με να σηκώσω το τσουβάλι». Βενετ. aid ar + κατάλ. έρνω ή άρω. Πβ. αγίδα < βενετ. aida.

_*αδιαριστής, ο *_= αυτός που αδιέρνει (βοηθά) κάποιον, τον συντρέχει. «Έχομε σήμερο _αδιαριστάδες _πολλούς και πρίχου να μουντίσει θα ν έχομε μαζωμένες ούλες τσ’ ελιές». Από το ρ. αδιάρω (βλ. λ.) + κατάλ. ιστής
www.cup.gr/Downloads/Articles/LEXICON.pdf 
βλ. και www.rizitiko.org/etimologia1.html ή http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/medieval_greek/bibliographies/idiomatic/show.html?id=52

Σύγκοντα τση Γεράπετρας το χώμα _αϊδάρει_
πληθιαίνουνε οι ανοιχτές βρύσες στο Κουτσουνάρι
www.patris.gr/articles/137890?PHPSESSID=#.VI2fBn--owQ

Επίσης, _αϊδαρίζω,_ _αϊδάριση _(βοήθεια, ενίσχυση).

Αδιαριστά.  Adiuvo.


----------

